# bow pex compatable with wirsbo fittings



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

I called bow pex today after a friend of mine got back from a trade show in toronto and i guess bow pex is capable of beeing expanded like wirsbo and propex "uponor" rings fittings work i tried it and tested it to 150psi seems to hold did any of you guys no this? I keep using aquapex"wirsbo" but nice to know you can do it maybe i dont need that box of crimp sheat bouncing around mt truck after all?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've played around with alot of different PEX piping and expansion(Uponor) and I think all PEX can be expanded. None leak when I tested. PEX A, PEX B, or PEX C. I wouldn't ever do it in someone ones home, but none of them leak in my testing in my garage.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

seanny deep said:


> I called bow pex today after a friend of mine got back from a trade show in toronto and i guess bow pex is capable of beeing expanded like wirsbo and propex "uponor" rings fittings work i tried it and tested it to 150psi seems to hold did any of you guys no this? I keep using aquapex"wirsbo" but nice to know you can do it maybe i dont need that box of crimp sheat bouncing around mt truck after all?


 I had a similar conversation with the local Rep. for Zurn PEX a few years ago, he said the same thing; Yes, the joining systems are compatible. He then went on to say that once you do that, you've voided the warranties of both manufacturers.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Will said:


> I've played around with alot of different PEX piping and expansion(Uponor) and I think all PEX can be expanded. None leak when I tested. PEX A, PEX B, or PEX C. I wouldn't ever do it in someone ones home, but none of them leak in my testing in my garage.


I was told was that only grade A pex should be expanded. It was by an engineer a number of years ago so take that for what it is worth. As Widdershins said though it could cause some warranty issues.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

eddiecalder said:


> I was told was that only grade A pex should be expanded. It was by an engineer a number of years ago so take that for what it is worth. As Widdershins said though it could cause some warranty issues.



Never said I'd do it, but it seals.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

you are playing with fire.....

and it can only come back to bite you in the ass some day


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Will said:


> Never said I'd do it, but it seals.


Have you ever tried it with the pex that has the black inside.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

eddiecalder said:


> Have you ever tried it with the pex that has the black inside.


Pex-al-pex? It would screw the alum. Layer up bad.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Pex-al-pex? It would screw the alum. Layer up bad.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


No
There is pex that has the inner wall that is black. The pipe itself is white and not see through.

Like this pic
http://www.envision-group.ca/sleeve-lock-plus/


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

I wouldn't do it in someone's house but bow peck said they would still warrenty the pipe either way and bow superpex does have a black liner inside it .


----------

